# Microsoft Arcade floppy



## digital01 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi, I can someone copy my Microsoft Arcade 3.5" floppy disk.  It includes games like Tempest and Centipede.

You can email me at:  digital01 [at] walla [dot] com

Thanks in advance.


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 26, 2006)

This?
http://vetusware.com/download/Microsoft Arcade/?id=206


----------



## digital01 (Nov 27, 2006)

The floppy I have is for the 32 bit Mac version of Microsoft Arcade, not the windows version.  I was hoping someone could copy the mac floppy disk and send me the game as a .sit archive.


----------

